# RPG games recommendations



## Zaukrie (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd like some recommendations on RP games on the computer or the Wii (which I should just not ask about - I own twilight princess).

I really enjoyed the old school icewind dale. I'm looking forward to dragon age.

What would you recommend in the meantime? PC or Wii (hahahaha). I own a pretty new, powerful Vista system with tons of RAM.


----------



## fba827 (Aug 26, 2008)

If you're okay with "not the newest thing" then there are actually some for the Wii to consider.

Virtual Console: Shinging Force I, Shining Force II, Phantasy Star IV (has graphics on par with, well, old school NES era)
Wii disc: Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn (has graphics on par with Game Cube era)

(on both PC and Wii) Marvel Ultimate Alliance (if you like super hero style Action RPG -- lots of button mashing, but you get to level up your team with more powers over time)


----------



## Zaukrie (Aug 26, 2008)

we just bought ultimate alliance. I have not tried it yet.

I have not bought a virtual console. Is it a good investment?

how is neverwinter nights?

I have no interest in online play at all.


----------



## fba827 (Aug 26, 2008)

Zaukrie said:


> we just bought ultimate alliance. I have not tried it yet.




It's a lot of cooperative button mashing as you kill things for experience points to level up 



Zaukrie said:


> I have not bought a virtual console. Is it a good investment?




You don't need to buy a virtual console as a separate item.  But rather, the virtual console (VC) is what Wii calls its downloadable games from previous Nintendo systems.  So you could download the original Super Mario Brothers, or Legend of Zelda or such.  The games I mentioned (Shining Force I, Shining Force II, Phantasy Star IV)are all old-school nintendo/sega games that are available for download on the VC.  Different games cost different points (essentially $1=100 points); the games mentioned are $5-6, if I recall correctly.  You may need a classic controller for some of the games (since not all the VC games are compatible with the wiimote since they need other button combos); it says with the game what controller(s) works with it - look for the icons in the description.



Zaukrie said:


> how is neverwinter nights?
> 
> I have no interest in online play at all.




If you can get it real cheap, sure.  If not, don't bother because the single player game has no real replay value.  Also it was written for 3.0 rules, so if you're used to 3.5 or 4 then it may feel a little awkward to see terms you're used to being used differently.


obvious disclaimer: all this is based on my own opinions and experiences.  for instance, i don't like phastasy star iii therefore i didn't even mention it, but phantasy star iv is much improved and has the combo-action system that just gets me more excited than a man should be for a video game


----------



## Zaukrie (Aug 26, 2008)

I meant classic controller, d'oh.

PC games are cool too!


----------



## Imp (Aug 26, 2008)

fba827 said:


> If you can get it real cheap, sure.  If not, don't bother because the single player game has no real replay value.  Also it was written for 3.0 rules, so if you're used to 3.5 or 4 then it may feel a little awkward to see terms you're used to being used differently.



The NWN original campaign is not very good (the expansions are somewhat better) but there are gigabytes of user-made modules which are better; you can get a ton of play out of it without going to online play. I never have.

I've not tried it, but there is a 3.5 mod for Neverwinter Nights, also.

I can't speak to NWN2.


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Aug 26, 2008)

Fallout 3 on the PC comes out October 4.  They got display boxes at the store, was looking at it this past weekend.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 26, 2008)

Knights of the Old Republic
The Witcher
Mass Effect

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Aug 26, 2008)

Neverwinter NIghts 2. Very well done, but I don't liek it's real time system nearly as much as I love turn based.

Temple of Elemental Evil, make SURE you get the Circle of 8 patch, to fix all the problems, and then it's the best D&D game, ever, IMHO 

Pool of Radiance 2: Assault on Myth Drannot. this has got to be patched, or it cna wreck yer PC, lol, seriosuly.
Lot of folk don't like it, But I do.

Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines. 1st person RPG, very adult! again, get fan patch that fixes bugs, adds missing ocntent etc.
only "RPG" game i've ever seen in 1st person that really is a role playing game.

STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl. 1st person shooter, awesome, just awesome.
It also has the scariest, _wet pants making beasties,_ ever, oh and it's a D&D inspired beastie, too 
If you've played it, youi know what I mean, hehe. That was really sick & evil to merge *beastie* with *effect*....

Oh and if you're British, get Judge Dredd versus Judge Death...just because hehe.


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanee said:


> Knights of the Old Republic



Too bad the franchise is moving toward pay-2-play MMORPG.



Thanee said:


> The Witcher



I hear an Enhanced Edition of the game is coming out later this year.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Aug 26, 2008)

Ranger REG said:


> I hear an Enhanced Edition of the game is coming out later this year.




Very soon, IIRC.  This is a very fun RPG, and well worth getting.  Its a little more adult and "shades of grey" than most RPG's.  I'm also really looking forward to Fallout 3.  And I'm not really that big of an RPG fan.


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 27, 2008)

Kid Charlemagne said:


> Very soon, IIRC.  This is a very fun RPG, and well worth getting.  Its a little more adult and "shades of grey" than most RPG's.



So, is there an upgrade offer for owners of the original _Witcher_ game?

Mind you, I don't have it. Was going to buy it, but then I heard about EE so I'll wait.




Kid Charlemagne said:


> I'm also really looking forward to Fallout 3.  And I'm not really that big of an RPG fan.



I'm as big as RPG fan goes, just not a big MMORPG fan, though I may get into _Guild Wars_ and next year _Diablo 3._


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Aug 27, 2008)

Ranger REG said:


> So, is there an upgrade offer for owners of the original _Witcher_ game?



I am wondering about that, too.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes, AFAIK you get the upgrade as a free patch.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanee said:


> Yes, AFAIK you get the upgrade as a free patch.




This is correct - all of this will be available for free if you bought the game when it first came out.  I'm looking forward to trying the game once more once that happens!


----------



## Zaukrie (Sep 2, 2008)

I just found temple of elemental evil for 9.99, and bought it and installed the Co8 patch. I'll probably play around with it tonight.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 3, 2008)

ToEE was quite fun (if you like tactical combats... because that's 90% of what the game consists of. ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 4, 2008)

Silverblade The Ench said:


> Temple of Elemental Evil, make SURE you get the Circle of 8 patch, to fix all the problems, and then it's the best D&D game, ever, IMHO




I played through ToEE and while I really liked it, it felt like an ambitious project that was incomplete.

Can you give me a basic overview of what the Co8 update does?  Is it just fan-based bug fixes or did they make significant changes to the game?


----------



## Zaukrie (Sep 4, 2008)

For someone taht never plays video games, I'm finding ToEE's lack of linearness in Hommlett difficult to deal with. Also, the social interactions in the town require an immense amount of work (according to the walkthroughs I peaked at). I don't know which mini quests I can actually take on as a first level party.


----------



## Errandir (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanee said:


> Knights of the Old Republic




Seconded.


----------

